# suche alten Tracer Rahmen/Sattelstrebe



## SOX (30. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte meinen alten Tracer Rahmen (BJ 2000) wieder reaktivieren, dazu brauche ich aber eine neue Sattelstrebe, da die alte an der Scheibenbremsaufnahme gerissen ist. 

Hat jemand zufällig sowas im Keller rumliegen?

Bin für alle Angebote dankbar.

Grüsse

SOX


----------

